# Dust collection systems



## woodsy11 (Sep 21, 2011)

G'Day Folks

Greetings from Melbourne AUSTRALIA

I'm in the process of fitting out a small workshop, essentially it is 8.5 X 6.5 metres, skillion tin roof, 3.6m tall on the high end and 3.0m on the low end.
The major piece of equipment will be 5 in 1 combination machine, but it will also have a 3 hp bandsaw, and possibly a Shopsmith mark 7 combination machine, ( for small volume woodturning and minor back up to the main machine.
My question concerns dust extraction what would be the most cost effective/ appropriate
dust collection system to employ. My intention is to make furniture predominantly and other associated stuff. I hope to be busy!
My whole endeavour at this point is to make the workspace as comfortable, and practical as possible, i believe dust collection is intregral to this, but i haven't won the lottery just yet, so cost is a sobering factor.
Any thoughts, ideas, suggestions appreciated even the rude ones as long as they are funny.

Cheers

Woodsy11
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

First, I don't know what US products you have available to you (at a reasonable price) so I will proceed on the assumption that you do have reasonable access to US products.

Second, I don't know what your budget is.

However, I will endorse Rockler's Dust Right system as a very functional, reasonably priced system.

This is the core of the system - -

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=20375&filter=dust%20right

You will need to add a dust collector and probably some additional accessories (e.g. ports). You need to move the hose from machine to machine as you work but that is quite easy. The hose contracts or expands as needed and is quite manageable.

As an FYI, I rigged up some "plumbing" that allowed me to connect to the back of my table saw with a port at the front, side of the table saw. That made moving the hose from machine to machine more convenient.

It sounds like you use Shopsmith which is designed for 2.5" hose connectors and the Dust Right is designed for 4" hose connectors. Adaptors are available.


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

I had a bad reaction to common American oak last year, working on a fairly large-scale project-a good cartridge system has let me return to the shop safely this year. Wynn Environmental, in the States, sells retrofit cartridges, which really improved the performance of my 110 v. 1.5 hp Delta.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Two Australian suppliers that you may or may not already know about. Not sure what they will do to your budget though.

http://www.carbatec.com.au/ and http://www.timbecon.com.au/

Timbecon is in WA, but they have a comprehensive catalogue. Mind you, shipping costs might be a bit high for dust collection stuff.

There are also a couple available currently on e-bay - one and two. Both are in Melbourne


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

i would suggest going into a good cyclone but i have no idea what is available in AU. the benefit to me with a good cyclone is the if it moves enough air you dont have to worry about ambiant air filters.

a really good maker here in the states is clear vue http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/ may be a bit out of your price range but they do make one of the best DC going.


----------

